# Diy water pumps.



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

You folks should know I'm working on a aquaponics project.
But if you missed that post , well I'm working on a aquaculture project.

I figure as long as society exists perhaps i can make some money at it.
In the event of collapse it may mean our survival.

Any way, In aquaponics or even regular Agriculture or Aquaculture pumps are a necessity.

I'm looking at a few various pump designs.
Very intrigued at the High Riser pump.
Its a gravity pump, that is water flow and gravity create the lift.
Its a double acting positive displacement pump.
suppose to work with less flow and pressure then a ram pump and provide more lift/head. 
Managed to find the owners manual and think I have a decent understanding of it. Its has a very high price tag. so I'm going to build my own version.
I've pretty much redesigned it and will be using a different "valve" assembly.

any ways that not necessarily what this post is about. Someone had asked a while back about DIY pumps. 

Looking around for some inspiration and building technique I came across this.

http://www.echocommunity.org/resour...24C-962F-F5B14EF26E69/PVC_Water_Pumps.JBL.pdf

I thought it a pretty good read. This next one discusses thermoforming PVC for pump builds. 

...without any mental reservation: Water Works 2

Just thought it may be of benefit to those who had not seen these.

May want to add some of this stuff to your prep lists, cause a pump set up properly sure beats the heck out of hauling water.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

took a min to re-find it but the high lifter pump manuals here if interested.
I think its hidden cause patent might be up on it.
http://www.highlifterpumpservice.com//pdf_files/High Lifter Pump Owners Manual_v2.0.pdf


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I think the abfab perfect system would be to have a huge reservoir located high above your location, where you could pipe water into your system, and let gravity do all the work.
Unless you had a lot of excess labor, manually pumping water after a collapse could be awkdward/time consuming. The .pdf link didn't work...


----------



## silverseeds (Apr 28, 2012)

I raise fish in tanks without any pumps. All I do is gravity feed it to a tank lower then the fish tank. in this I grow algae and duckweed. which I then feed to the fish. there are lots of nutritional issues with raising land based plants with such systems, it can be over come but takes alot of infrastructure. 

Ive run a tank for two seasons now with the same water (new water each season because I was in a different location but the same water all season) with no filtration, using only algae, duckweed and daphnia for water conditioning. I only clean the sediment out of the tank once a year. 

in other tanks I got tired of using buckets to take the water back to the fish tank. So those I simply gravity feed right into the gardens, and put fresh water in them. 

if the pumps work for you that is great, but they arent mandatory to grow fish in tanks. not sure your goals with aquaculture.


----------



## jtjf_1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Here is a very simple Pump

[YOUTUBE]1jpi1_WMYIE[/YOUTUBE]

PDF Brochure

We now use a PVC cap with a piece of rubber for the flapper as it is easier to fit.


----------

